# Fbh???



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Is anyone actually a member of the FBH? If you are can you tell me what you do as all ive seen is one guy whose the chairman and thats it. Who else is it? What do they do? Where dose your money go if you join?
Sorry but I'm having trouble seeing that they actually do anything or am I missing something?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

They are well known and have done alot for the hobbyist in recent years


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> They are well known and have done alot for the hobbyist in recent years


Yeah so they say but who are they and what have they done? I dont get it I cant seem to find anything they have done? Do they have a website?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Yeah so they say but who are they and what have they done? I dont get it I cant seem to find anything they have done? Do they have a website?


Think of the A Team but older and not as good looking:lol2:
It's late and this is just off the top of my head but basically..........

The Federation of British Herpetologists was set up about 15 years ago to protect the reptile hobby from unwelcome attacks by Animal Rights groups (I include the RSPCA in this group). At the time the hobby had lost about fifteen regular shows and had seen a number of clubs fold after losing revenue from their annual show. It's active members are all voluntary and come from a mixture of clubs including the IHS and BHS.

Since being set up the FBH has defended and kept running the remaining shows. Helped other groups set up clubs and start their own shows. Given the hobby a voice at Government level especially during the recent Animal Welfare Bill and review of the DWAA, as well as defending the hobby against attempts by the RSPCA to get all sorts of silly bans put in place. 
The FBH also offers a source of information and advice for hobbyists, rescuers, clubs and societies experiencing problems with bureaucracy.
The FBH consists of one full time person (the Chairman you mention) who attends regular meetings with DEFRA and groups such as the police (PAW) and a group of volunteers dotted around the country who help and offer advice, back up and assistance where needed.
The FBH is not a club, it doesn’t do news letters or hold shows, it is the political voice for the hobby and as such is there for when it is needed. Without the FBH I suspect the hobby would look very different to how it does at the moment, if there was a hobby at all.

Gordon Glasson
FBH Vice Chairman
(just another one of those bods dotted around the country)


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Natrix said:


> Think of the A Team but older and not as good looking:lol2:
> It's late and this is just off the top of my head but basically..........
> 
> The Federation of British Herpetologists was set up about 15 years ago to protect the reptile hobby from unwelcome attacks by Animal Rights groups (I include the RSPCA in this group). At the time the hobby had lost about fifteen regular shows and had seen a number of clubs fold after losing revenue from their annual show. It's active members are all voluntary and come from a mixture of clubs including the IHS and BHS.
> ...


Ok so that sort of makes some scence I just dont see how it works? Hows it funded? So far I now know who the chairman and vice chairman is but whos the rest? Who made it the political voice for the hobby? Where are the meetings about the politics held? Are they open to the public? Can we get copys of all the political stuff you have been involved in?

Ok so lets say then I wanted to start a club and hold a show how would the FBH help me? and at what cost if any?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

We are a small group of people, and usually know each other once or twice removed (a friend of a friend if you like). The hobby has a fairly big turnover of newcomers, and a fairly steady number of people who stick at it for years.... and it is the later group who has entrusted Chris to act as our voice politically... indeed, without him, and the others at FBH IHS BHS etc, we would probably be on an underground goldfish keepers forum right now.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> We are a small group of people, and usually know each other once or twice removed (a friend of a friend if you like). The hobby has a fairly big turnover of newcomers, and a fairly steady number of people who stick at it for years.... and it is the later group who has entrusted Chris to act as our voice politically... indeed, without him, and the others at FBH IHS BHS etc, we would probably be on an underground goldfish keepers forum right now.


But its still not clear who the FBH is? Who are you all? How is the FBH funded? 
Its begining to look like we have to do as the FBH says and yet I'm finding it really hard to find any real evidance that you have done anything to save the hobby? Sorry if this sounds a bit harsh but its begining to look like to me that our hobby is being run by a group of funny hand shakers that cant actually prove who they are how there funded and what they have done to save the hobby?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not a direct member of the FBH... and I think I may have met Chris twice, but only ever in passing, and certainly only as a friend of an aquaintance in which we all shared a common hobby/desire call it what you will.

The way I see them is this - they are the ones who pick up the baton, and hold it, regardless of how hot or cold it becomes, and make sure that we, as a team, are still in the race. Now the baton will and does get passed around, but when everyone is knackered, or can't be arsed, they are the member of our community who are still running.

No funny handshakes, or mad oul ceremonies.. just a mish mash of lots of micro groups with a common aim - that being the preservation of our hobby and the preservation of the species of animals we claim to love.

I think if you emailed Chris, or the Vice Chair, they would help you set up a group and point you in the right way to try and make it work for you and your locality.. regarding cost? I wouldn't have thought very much, and certainly a lot less than a dedicated professional lobby group with no real interest in our issues.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

BTW I should add that I find your way of questioning a bit odd... there is plenty on this very site about most of the groups, and indeed, some of the more involved are regular posters...


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Jabba the mentor said:


> But its still not clear who the FBH is? ?


The FBH was set up by the hobby, to protect the hobby



Jabba the mentor said:


> Who are you all?


Given that our extremist friends are always happy to pay anyone standing against them a visit, most of those involved prefer to remain in the back ground. Your first port of call if you need help is Chris Newman.



Jabba the mentor said:


> How is the FBH funded?


Any costs incurred are covered by a small number of donations and the Society/club membership fees. The people involved work voluntarily. 



Jabba the mentor said:


> Its begining to look like we have to do as the FBH says and yet I'm finding it really hard to find any real evidance that you have done anything to save the hobby?


What is it that you feel the FBH has forced you to do? 
It is always hard to show the worth of the FBH but if it hadn't of been set up the only voice the Government would of heard durring the recent Animal Welfare Bill discussions would of been those of the Anti groups.
Without the FBH a great many, if not all the shows would of been cancelled years ago. 
I don't know what this hobby would of been like if the FBH hadn't been set up but my guess is things wouldn't of been to good. 



Jabba the mentor said:


> Sorry if this sounds a bit harsh but its begining to look like to me that our hobby is being run by a group of funny hand shakers that cant actually prove who they are


That's mostly to do with their age. There is medication available for the hand shakes and some of the older ones are allowed to wear name badges.:whistling2:


Jabba the mentor said:


> how there funded and what they have done to save the hobby?


The FBH doesn't run the hobby but it does protect the hobby and the only people it should be causing problems for are the Animal Rights Extremists.

Are you having a problem with the FBH???????

Gordon


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Gordon does this guy sound like some one from the old cview days?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm wondering if its an IAR rep because of the questions about the FBH


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> I'm wondering if its an IAR rep because of the questions about the FBH


you put what i was thinking


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> I'm wondering if its an IAR rep because of the questions about the FBH


trust me, its not


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks and sounds like a complete TROLL to me....!!!


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Jinja said:


> Looks and sounds like a complete TROLL to me....!!!


:lol2: A TROLL sorry blame my parents for my looks.
Sorry if my questions arnt that professional but I do have a reason for asking them but wanted to know more from a general point of view.
If you think I might be a troll or AR or something like that why dont you take a minute to think the other way how many times have I asked about how its funded? :whistling2:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Jabba the mentor said:


> :lol2: A TROLL sorry blame my parents for my looks.
> Sorry if my questions arnt that professional but I do have a reason for asking them but wanted to know more from a general point of view.
> If you think I might be a troll or AR or something like that why dont you take a minute to think the other way how many times have I asked about how its funded? :whistling2:


How do you think it's funded?

Gordon


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Natrix said:


> How do you think it's funded?
> 
> Gordon


I dont know how its funded thats why I was asking.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I heard a rumor shadowy figures pay breeders a visit in the night demanding payment by menace for their protection service....

That was of course a joke by the way!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Jabba the mentor said:


> I dont know how its funded thats why I was asking.


As far as current funding for the FBH is concerned, there are a number of clubs and societies that pay a yearly membership to be affiliated. There are also the occasional one off donations from people that have benefited from the FBH and want to show their gratitude.
The FBH (unlike the anti groups that operate on many thousands of pounds) works on a very small budget. As I have already said the members are all voluntary and give their time and expertise free of charge. It is only when we come up against situations like the current one when we have to use professionals (solicitors etc) that funds are used.
Gordon


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

pink said:


> I heard a rumor shadowy figures pay breeders a visit in the night demanding payment by menace for their protection service....
> 
> That was of course a joke by the way!


Definitely a joke:whistling2:
Just remember, we know where you live :lol2:

Gordon


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

blood and guts said:


> Gordon does this guy sound like some one from the old cview days?


Hi Mate
Have PM'd you.

Gordon


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> Gordon does this guy sound like some one from the old cview days?



Do you know... I can't even remember his name now !!!

I'm getting old.


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> gordon does this guy sound like some one from the old cview days?


bingo!!!!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Do you know... I can't even remember his name now !!!
> 
> I'm getting old.


Mate he had a lot of names so i can understand the forgeting part, guess the old age dont help either:lol2:


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Scott W said:


> bingo!!!!


WTF I'm not that bloke from Cview days :devil: Wasn't he called Tarquine or something like that??

Ok so now I know abit about the funding is there any prove anywhere that the FBH have done anything to help the hobby?
Sorry again if my questions seem a bit weird but come on Ive had nothing to convince me that they have actually done anything.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Jabba the mentor said:


> WTF I'm not that bloke from Cview days :devil: Wasn't he called Tarquine or something like that??
> 
> Ok so now I know abit about the funding is there any prove anywhere that the FBH have done anything to help the hobby?
> Sorry again if my questions seem a bit weird but come on Ive had nothing to convince me that they have actually done anything.


Tariq wasent the anti there, he was just very young and has come on a long way in the last few years. Knowing his name from there though shows you where on there so who are you? williams always used to like bashing the fbh and then theres our old fav roger aka turtle or are you mawson aka potto?

As for what the fbh have done and proof, how about the fact theres still shows and the awb diddent screw us over for starters. Like all politics you dont see the true behind the scenes work just the benefits.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> Tariq wasent the anti there, he was just very young and has come on a long way in the last few years. Knowing his name from there though shows you where on there so who are you? williams always used to like bashing the fbh and then theres our old fav roger aka turtle or are you mawson aka potto?
> 
> As for what the fbh have done and proof, how about the fact theres still shows and the awb diddent screw us over for starters. Like all politics you dont see the true behind the scenes work just the benefits.


Mawson aka Potto thats the one I was thinking of sorry Tariq. Yes I was on Cview but I can't remember what my name was on there :blush:
So there is no proof that they have done anything? What did they do to save the shows? sorry this is confusing me how do they get people to donate money when theres nothing to show for it as far as I can see.
Looks to me if the FBH went on The Dragons Dan all they would get is "Let me tell you where I am I'm out". 
Come on just saying the fact there are still shows is a bit of a poor answer to me asking what they have done for the hobby.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

The fact that there are still shows in the face of the loony opposition is actually the best reason you could possibly have. As you are obviously trying to denigrate the usefulness of the F.B.H. you have certainly picked the worst moment to do it as their popularity is at an all time high due to the sterling work they have done with the recent show.It is nice of you to worry about other people's money but I can assure you that all concerned are happy to part with it and consider it a bargain. So off you pop mate, back under your bridge.Harry


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

htf666 said:


> The fact that there are still shows in the face of the loony opposition is actually the best reason you could possibly have. As you are obviously trying to denigrate the usefulness of the F.B.H. you have certainly picked the worst moment to do it as their popularity is at an all time high due to the sterling work they have done with the recent show.It is nice of you to worry about other people's money but I can assure you that all concerned are happy to part with it and consider it a bargain. So off you pop mate, back under your bridge.Harry


Sorry but due to sterling work with the recent show how do you not know that I was maybe thinking of parting with a very large sum of money and was trying to find out a bit about what they do? See you all just assume that I'm trying to cause trouble but just maybe for once I might of been asking for a better reason than to just wind people up I'm really not that pathetic but I can now see that no one would of thought of that.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Sorry but due to sterling work with the recent show how do you not know that I was maybe thinking of parting with a very large sum of money and was trying to find out a bit about what they do? See you all just assume that I'm trying to cause trouble but just maybe for once I might of been asking for a better reason than to just wind people up I'm really not that pathetic but I can now see that no one would of thought of that.


Sorry I've done my best. Perhaps you need to speak to our promotions and fund raising secretary.
You can contact her on 01273 674253 or 07986 535024.
Ask for Elaine and ask her what the FBH has done for the hobby.
I'd leave it until Monday though, I think she's on a photo shoot all day Sunday.
Gordon


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Natrix said:


> Sorry I've done my best. Perhaps you need to speak to our promotions and fund raising secretary.
> You can contact her on 01273 674253 or 07986 535024.
> Ask for Elaine and ask her what the FBH has done for the hobby.
> I'd leave it until Monday though, I think she's on a photo shoot all day Sunday.
> Gordon


Oh look suddenly I might not be a troll after all.
Anyway thanks Gordon I will ring her on Monday see what she has to say.


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

*Fbh*

When i did a bit of work for a Reptile Store a couple of years back the local council took them to court for selling a spider before there pet shop licence came through. They got in touch with Chris Newman who made various phone calls and wrote letters to the council on there behalf he even offered to appear in court on the day for no charge..


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

*fbh*

BTW the shop did go to court and got off getting all costs paid by the council as u dont require a pet shop licence to sell inverts lol. Stupid council


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Jabba, I have no idea who you are.. but the best thing I could suggest is to contact the FBH directly? I am sure one of them will have on hand info that will satisfy your quest for information.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

for what its worth I can vouch for Jabba and hes definately not a troll and has no hidden agenda, I have spoken with him about this thread, and his questions were genuine.


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

SiUK said:


> for what its worth I can vouch for Jabba and hes definately not a troll and has no hidden agenda, I have spoken with him about this thread, and his questions were genuine.


your vouch for jabba should put posters at ease,with all thats been going on in the last week or two anyone that dares to questions anything about our hobby is gonna get shot down in flames...........and im not saying he should be either........he has every right to ask such questions if he intends to join/donate any money .I do hope this thread has not put him off from doing so:2thumb:


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

sunnyskeg said:


> your vouch for jabba should put posters at ease,with all thats been going on in the last week or two anyone that dares to questions anything about our hobby is gonna get shot down in flames...........and im not saying he should be either........he has every right to ask such questions if he intends to join/donate any money .I do hope this thread has not put him off from doing so:2thumb:


It has put me off abit tbh but then I haven't had a chance to contact the FBH yet but I will do asap. Hopefully they won't be as unenthusiastic as the replies I got on here


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Jabba the mentor said:


> It has put me off abit tbh but then I haven't had a chance to contact the FBH yet but I will do asap. Hopefully they won't be as unenthusiastic as the replies I got on here


You did come across a bit strange and given you seem to have been on cview it just rang alarm bells as the antis there as well as a certain person from our own side asked the same questions time and again not our of intrest but to try and slander them.


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

SiUK said:


> for what its worth I can vouch for Jabba and hes definately not a troll and has no hidden agenda, I have spoken with him about this thread, and his questions were genuine.


 
You know his identity? Or you have just had pm chats? There's a big difference to actually knowing someone and talking to them online.


Whether Jabba is 100% genuine and keen to help / get involved or not, the main point is that AR are reading these forums and will get great joy out of seeing any reptile group attacked from within, even perhaps giving them some scope for their own attacks.

There's a time and a place for everything, perhaps this isn't it


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Ok so now I know abit about the funding is there any prove anywhere that the FBH have done anything to help the hobby?
> Sorry again if my questions seem a bit weird but come on Ive had nothing to convince me that they have actually done anything.


Check out page 53 onwards and page 75 of this document: http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200405/cmselect/cmenvfru/52/52ii.pdf (i'm sure there is more, just type 'FBH', 'exotic', 'reptile', etc. into the Find box). 

You can see that they provided a voice for reptile keepers when this bill was being produced, and counteracted some of the arguments by various other groups. For example, the IFAW was asking the government to "instate a system of licensing for 'keepers' of exotic pets". Imagine if they, and other groups such as Animal Aid, were the only groups who went and voiced their opinions on that draft bill?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Scott W said:


> You know his identity? Or you have just had pm chats? There's a big difference to actually knowing someone and talking to them online.
> 
> 
> Whether Jabba is 100% genuine and keen to help / get involved or not, the main point is that AR are reading these forums and will get great joy out of seeing any reptile group attacked from within, even perhaps giving them some scope for their own attacks.
> ...


No I know his identity, he has helped me out alot over the last few years, not just via PMs in the real world as well :lol2:


----------

